# fitting roof rails and ladder to bessacarr E425



## callie (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi everybody , can anybody help us we are hoping to fit fiamma roof rails and a ladder to our mh its a bessacarr E425 any advice on fixing points would be gratefully recieved !!
many thanks 

Callie


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Swift may be able to supply schematic drawing showing where the suitable mounting points are.

Failing that may be worth looking out for an E425 with factory fitted bars and ladder. If the owner is co-operative, then it's just a matter of making a few sketches with measurements!


----------

